# Hersteller Thyristorsteuerung



## edi (9 April 2005)

Hallo ,

welche Thyristorsteuerungen ( Phasenanschnitt )habt Ihr im Einsatz bzw. welche sind zu empfehlen ? Kleinleistungsbereich bis ca. 10kw
Solte aber keine Bastlerware von Conrad-Elektronik oder so sein .

Danke

edi


----------



## mertens2 (9 April 2005)

*Wir setzen Tele ein...*

Thyristorsteller von TELE haben sich bei uns bewährt. Es gibt 2 und dreiphasige geräte in verschiedenen grössen. Die Ansteuerung erfolgt mit dig. Signalen (SPS oder Schützkontakte) und 0-10V oder 4.20mA - Signal. Poto-Anschluss ist dank 10V Ausgang sehr einfach möglich. Wir benutzen sie für Heizregister. Melde dich wenn Du mehr Infos brauchst.
Gruß


----------



## Kurt (10 April 2005)

http://www.eurotherm.de/thyristor.html


----------



## mertens2 (10 April 2005)

*tele*

http://www.tele-power-net.com/


----------



## edi (11 April 2005)

Hallo@all ,

danke für eure Hilfe.

edi


----------

